
Show HN: Crypto news aggregator and live chat - jbyks
https://crypto.metachat.com
======
jbyks
Hi, we built this crypto news aggregator for our friends. Now opening to
everyone!

Let me know what you like/don' like, suggestions, sources you miss, filters
you would like etc.

This is a side project, pseudonymous, free, no ads.

Thanks!

